# Growing for coming season, what's yours



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

You can sure rub it in the only thing that grows here are snow banks.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

This is why I spent my 25 years as a landscaper in California. Now I'm back in the St Louis area and I need to work harder to grow what I like.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm in Pacific Northwest (I wish I live in California...).

My modest garden does not attract honey bees mid spring - early summer, when lots of wild/feral trees and shrubs are in bloom. Therefore I try to grow pre-maple (January -March) and post-blackberry (mid July - November) bloomers.

Pre-maple bloomers: I already have hazelnut, winter cherry, plum, currant, and a few different varieties of crocus. I will plant more early-spring blooming bulbs in fall.

Post-blackberry bloomers: Some of my perennials attracted lots of honey bees last summer-fall (oregano, blue salvia, sedum, garlic chive, purple coneflower, and etc). In spring I'll divide these and also want to plant some November blooming shrubs or perennials (not sure which ones). In late spring - early summer, I'll sow annuals, including basil, squash, borage, and radish. I also want to sow some annuals that will be in bloom until the first hard frost.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Oops, Dan. Did not mean it that way simply
trying for the coming season. Not now!
Kuro, nice selection you have. For the early Spring or late Autumn bulbs try
the paperwhites. Some are blooming in the frosty nights still. I planted them
in late Autumn this year and they will multiply into bigger clumps every year. Definitely a good dividing plants for years to come. The daffodils are sprouting just a half inch above ground now. So that too will be an anticipated early blooming comes Spring. Mainly going through our yearly summer dearth I have the Borage to back them up. This coming season I will try the long blooming flowers in succession like Hubam clovers, Nygers, and Borage (white and blue) as well as others. On my bought list are Sweden catmints, hyssops, balloon flowers, tall flower stalks tymes, commonn Sages, scarlet passiflowers (a vine), cloemes, viper bugloss and the many summer blooming veggies. There are more in my seed catalogs too. You can try some golden rods too, the early July blooming and the late October-Nov. blooming variety. I have both from a trade here 2 years ago.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi beepro,
I planted 50 symphoricarpos last year.
I `m starting this year a permaculture garden.
Did already the sun collectors and windbreaks.


----------



## Forgiven (Nov 17, 2016)

So far I only have ~13 acre plot of Phacelia + clover mix planned...as to the actual garden... we'll see come spring, I've been very lazy on weeding lately so I'm not looking forward to planting all that much...


----------



## Sparkdaddy (Jan 28, 2017)

We have 3 acres with mostly Pinon juniper forest but I have two nan kink cherries, half a dozen peach trees, couple sour cherry, couple pears, couple apples, a garden full of iris, a garlic garden, and a sizable veggie garden. This will be my first year keeping bees and I can't wait. Oh I'm in Central Colorado. Elevation 7300


----------

